# Minimum fares on surge



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

All, be sure to take a few screen shots of the client app in surge pricing and make sure that you get at least the minimum fares for surge rides. The client app pricing page is an advertised rate, and as a party to the transaction, you need to demand that the advertised rate be honored. This is yet another way that Uber is nickel and dimeing you. I have gotten a few rides come out to less than $11 on 3.0x surge, when the client app clearly states that these are $12 minimum rides. That is almost a 10% hit before uber takes their fees. I have been e-mailing the local office here in my town back and forth over this for a week. Their tune finally changed when I started dropping legal terms and included the screen shots that clearly stated the increased minimums.


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

If this BS is going on in all markets, this will be one hell of a class action suit!


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

**** uber. This company has lost it's flavor, time to look for a real job,


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

I've looked at google images, and when I found surge passenger receipts, they all multiplied the minimum fare by the surge if the miles and time rate was less. These were uber black rather than x. But, if the same applies to X then it's possible uber is charging the customers one thing (the higher minimum), but paying the drivers based on another (the lower time and miles).

For example look at the below where uber adds to the miles and time if it's less than minimum, then multiplies the minimum by the surge. If the driver gets paid based on the miles and time, something is seriously wrong.

15 x 4.25 = 63.75 - .75 rounding = 63.00 based on the minimum.

However, 8.00 + 3.26 + 1.25 = 12.51. 12.51 x 4.25 = 53.17 based on time and miles.

So in this example, was the driver paid based on $53 while uber collected $63 from the customer?


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

I am pretty sure this is going on here in DC as well. I picked up a 3x fare tonight, the RIDER app says the minimum fare is $15.00. Dropped off the pax and the app tells me the fare was $13.00, so I thought at first maybe the surge had ended or gone down right as I accepted the ping. However, just checked my partial invoice for this week and it is a confirmed 3x surge ride. Seems like they are just taking the normal minimum and multiplying it by the surge in the RIDER app (min here is $5 x 3 = $15), but the actual fare calculation is doing something very different. 

The posted $15 minimum is the only reason I decided to log in and risk dealing with the drunk crowd at 2:30am. Quite annoyed by this.

EDIT: In addition to screwing me with the surge minimum, I just realized that this trip has a distance of 0.0 miles! No route map either so it looks like the trip has no GPS data associated with it. I think uber's entire infrastructure is collapsing under its own weight.


----------



## Uberdooper (Aug 19, 2014)

Wow !! This is stealing and should hit the news ASAP !!!


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Uberdooper said:


> Wow !! This is stealing and should hit the news ASAP !!!


I'm going to give their system some time to see if this is all just a case where they are processing a backlog of rides and that's why the trip is inaccurate.

As far as what they are doing with the Minimum Fare during surge, this trip will turn out being above minimum fare once they get the distance data updated. I have google doing location tracking from my phone constantly, should they require proof of the actual drive.

I'd like to know if anyone else has already brought this minimum fare issue to Uber's attention. If they know what min fares are being listed in the* rider app* during surge and have not made any changes to that information, then I would think that the rider app is showing the correct minimum price during a surge and is what we should be paid. (minus $1 SRF, of course) Thus @TrafficSlayer 's advice in the OP should be followed.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm pretty sure its just Uber being stupid and not displaying it correctly. The safe rider fee is not multiplied during surge, base/miles/time is. On your statement, you will only see the $1 taken out, not $3 (based on a 3x surge) that's why the "$15 minimum" comes to $13, that $2 extra was never charged. As you don't get the rider fee anyways, you still get the 80% of the $12.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Moofish said:


> I'm pretty sure its just Uber being stupid and not displaying it correctly. The safe rider fee is not multiplied during surge, base/miles/time is. On your statement, you will only see the $1 taken out, not $3 (based on a 3x surge) that's why the "$15 minimum" comes to $13, that $2 extra was never charged. As you don't get the rider fee anyways, you still get the 80% of the $12.


Precisely why I'm asking whether anyone has ever brought this to Uber's attention. I would think that if the posted fares in the app were wrong, they would have been corrected pretty quickly. Since when is Uber stupid, especially regarding something as sensitive as Surge prices? I would think they wouldn't want those to appear to be higher than they actually are, no?


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

TrafficSlayer said:


> View attachment 747
> View attachment 746
> View attachment 747
> View attachment 746
> ...


$12 minimum includes $1 insurance fee? driver share the $11 fare? then your 80% cut of $11 is $8.80. $8.80 is the minimum you should see, if less then it is wrongly calculated?


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Last night I was in surge area and 3 pings in a row were not showing as surge 

Didn't accept any 

Just kept signing back on until I saw the pings as a surge fare

This is seriously worthy of some legal action

There's something shady going on. I don't drive to surge areas just to get regular fares. Some bs.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

chi1cabby posted some info about new regulation in Chicago that went into effect 9/2 
the regulation reads like this. Surge pricing quote in Chicago now has to be displayed in a dollar amount fare estimate Not Multiplier. 
Some of these changes may be screwing things up? Just wondering how they would implement that just in Chicago and not system wide?


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

fyi I have never received a surge rate even when the map is all red and im in peak surge hours in surge areas. was wondering myself, why?


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

uber x driver In LA


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

hey ! how can you tell when you accept fares that they are indeed surge. ive been going by the map and trusting it but they don't turn out to be - any insight? (still new thanks)


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

After you accept the trip, press INFO. The surge multiplier will display next to the rider's rating. No multiplier, no surge fare.


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

Did any of you get the impression Uber were ever an ethical company... honestly.. what the hell do you expect - PS I think I have the highest fare on record with Uber - will start it as a conversion to find out!


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

where do you find that client app page? this seems like a lot of work to keep up and watch over everything for a low wage job. I would think you could just do your job and get on with it and be of service. seems like a large part of this is protecting yourself and your $. all I can say is uber is way way classier than lyft who paid me for about 1/5 what I actually drove. its impossible to reach them and their app is very difficult. if I do this at all I will stick with uber.


----------

